# Is your rev hang like this?



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW2sNKdG1mQ

This rev hang is so bad I hate it soo much.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah sorta b4 i was chipped.
watching that makes me realize how bad it is.
get tuned


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah sorta b4 i was chipped.
> watching that makes me realize how bad it is.
> get tuned


I know, its terrible it drives me nuts when someone is behind me. It is a little more difficult to get a tune for an mk6. I have a unitronic dealer within 5 miles and have been there a few times but I don't wanna spend 650 for unitronic.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

true.. i waited it out a long time also b/c no one tuned 09's for a while. soon enough there will be some more options for you


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rev it to 4k or past it... it should drop instantly.

if it doesnt... um.. no idea.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> rev it to 4k or past it... it should drop instantly.
> 
> if it doesnt... um.. no idea.


I don't like to go into high rpms when I daily drive it. My exhaust is pretty loud too. The times I bring it up high its still too slow. The 2.5 has bad hang period.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> I don't like to go into high rpms when I daily drive it. My exhaust is pretty loud too. The times I bring it up high its still too slow. The 2.5 has bad hang period.


again, rev it to 4k or past it... it SHOULD drop instantly.

why do this? because if it DOESNT drop instantly, then i assume you'd have an issue. 

even in MY car with no clutch position sensor, it drop instantly past 4k rpms..
under 4k rpms, i have a 3sec rev hang because of the missing sensor.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Makes it crazy thinking my old clutch and flywheel rev'd that slowly. The lightweight flywheel really helps reduce that hang. Chipping the car will help, but I never thought it completely was removed. Flywheel really does help!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Makes it crazy thinking my old clutch and flywheel rev'd that slowly. The lightweight flywheel really helps reduce that hang. Chipping the car will help, but I never thought it completely was removed. Flywheel really does help!


lol... just wanted to add, if you have had issues driving the car (while learning) on the stock flywheel, once its lightened it will make a HUGE difference...

The revs will flow easier, but it works both ways:
you will have a lesser rev hang, a slight acceleration improvement, BUT it will stall hella easier.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> true.. i waited it out a long time also b/c no one tuned 09's for a while. soon enough there will be some more options for you


UM has software for most MK6 2.5 but does require sending the ecu in. 

He is working on a dealer tool but will still require ecu removal. (which probably will never change)


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> UM has software for most MK6 2.5 but does require sending the ecu in.
> 
> He is working on a dealer tool but will still require ecu removal. (which probably will never change)


If I go to the dealer are they gonna overwrite it and then I gotta pay again for installation on the flash to take it out again.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

What's this "rev hang" you speak of? :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I know this doesnt have to do with the OPs question but can you guys with LW flywheels post up a vid of the the revs. Deffinately something I wanna do soon to my car as it will deffinately help me get up into the power band even quicker with my SRI. Im sure it would benefit me alot.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> If I go to the dealer are they gonna overwrite it and then I gotta pay again for installation on the flash to take it out again.


*If* the dealer over writes it. They only do that if there is a reason for the update, they dont just re-flash it for fun when you go in for an oil change.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are 2 quick crappy vids 











I'm surprised nobody else posted anything


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So thats with the flywheel? I know what im getting when my clutch goes.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude, thats pretty sweet. If yours revs that much quicker Im deffinately getting a new clutch prolly this year. I kinda wanted to wait till it was around time to do my timing chain just cause you gotta pull the tranny to do that. Clutch will prolly go before that time tho so idk well see.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> So thats with the flywheel? I know what im getting when my clutch goes.


That's with FST's Alloy flywheel w/ Sachs clutch kit. Much better than stock. Also keep in mind that I've also got software, and that helped quite a bit.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Im gonna go with the FST Dxd stage 2 setup but prolly gonna do a steel flywheel just to be safe and not have as much chatter.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW2sNKdG1mQ
> 
> This rev hang is so bad I hate it soo much.


my rev hang must be terrible because that didnt seem so bad to me.. its been bugging me so bad the past few months and i cant figure out what it is. i should really post a video of it its freaking horrific. sometimes take 2-3 seconds for the throttle to even start to move downward. getting unitronic stg1 made it go away for a week or so, but that was last summer.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

burkedub711 said:


> my rev hang must be terrible because that didnt seem so bad to me.. its been bugging me so bad the past few months and i cant figure out what it is. i should really post a video of it its freaking horrific. sometimes take 2-3 seconds for the throttle to even start to move downward. getting unitronic stg1 made it go away for a week or so, but that was last summer.


i let it idle for 2 min.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah warming my car helps but this happens ALL THE TIME. It drives me mad! For example, I'm driving in 2nd gear at a moderate speed and press the clutch to go to 3rd, the rpms stay at 3k and don't drop for a good 2 seconds. This forces me to drive differently I pay too much attention to the rpms


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Edit- its not all the time, but inconsistently every day


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Gents,

The fix is easy to sort in software. (took a bit to figure out)
This issue exists in most VW/Audi's since they went DBW.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Gents,
> 
> The fix is easy to sort in software. (took a bit to figure out)
> This issue exists in most VW/Audi's since they went DBW.
> ...


So what do you suggest i do Jeff?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

burkedub711 said:


> So what do you suggest i do Jeff?


Buy UM software!!!

It can be purchased through us :laugh:

United Motorsport 2.5 software from APTuning


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

The 'rev drop' can be tuned actually....

example: light flywheel 4.2L V8 motors equipped with Supercharger, revs drop quicker than you can shift. 
This makes for occasional 'bucky' shifting.

Go too slow: you all know this, rev drop by 'mississippi count'


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> The 'rev drop' can be tuned actually....
> 
> example: light flywheel 4.2L V8 motors equipped with Supercharger, revs drop quicker than you can shift.
> This makes for occasional 'bucky' shifting.
> ...


very very interesting! 

this in combination with launch control can make a fun car...!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> this in combination with launch control can make a fun car...!


I haven't been lurking in the 2.5l forum much lately. Is someone working on launch control too?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

United motorsports did it for manual vr6s... dont see why he wouldnt be able to do so on the 2.5L


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

meh I don't feel the car has enough power to be able to benefit from launch control. Sure I spin through first gear but its only if I go full throttle instantly. At one point I used the 4k limiter as launch control but it was weak sauce.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

jaja123 said:


> meh I don't feel the car has enough power to be able to benefit from launch control. Sure I spin through first gear but its only if I go full throttle instantly. At one point I used the 4k limiter as launch control but it was weak sauce.


The ONLY reason I see the need for launch control is for the drag strip. That being said if it was avalable I would want it and see what I could run with my car. I still want a good launch control system for my 1.8t that isn't a wot box.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spdfrek said:


> The ONLY reason I see the need for launch control is for the drag strip.


which is my point... who would use launch control on the street??


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> which is my point... who would use launch control on the street??


Obviously you have never been to a VW gtg. Trust me, they are out there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spdfrek said:


> Obviously you have never been to a VW gtg. Trust me, they are out there.


lol... i know... i know... And i have attended MANY GTG, and organized/coorganized a couple.

so, let me re-phrase the statement:

who would use their launch control feature on the street, as they get out of walmart...? or on every light..?

you'd have to be very, very much of an ass with no common sense to do so. Most mature, intelligent drivers would only launch on a track/ drag strip.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i need to post a video of my clutchmasters fx400 stage 4 clutch with lightweight STEEL flywheel. it revs pretty darn quickly. it's NOT f1 style revving, but noticeable nonetheless. 

I would be down for a little launch control and flat shifting. but it's true, in the real world... if you're using your wot box or launch control on the street, you're certainly making up for your SHORT comings elsewhere in your life


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> i need to post a video of my clutchmasters fx400 stage 4 clutch with lightweight STEEL flywheel. it revs pretty darn quickly. it's NOT f1 style revving, but noticeable nonetheless.
> 
> I would be down for a little launch control and flat shifting. but it's true, in the real world... if you're using your wot box or l*aunch control on the street, you're certainly making up for your SHORT comings elsewhere in your life*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## windyzz (May 27, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> Yeah warming my car helps but this happens ALL THE TIME. It drives me mad! For example, I'm driving in 2nd gear at a moderate speed and press the clutch to go to 3rd, the rpms stay at 3k and don't drop for a good 2 seconds. This forces me to drive differently I pay too much attention to the rpms


Exactly the same issue i experience yesterday after I install my aftermarket intake...

My golf R rev will hang at whatever rpm i was in even when i clutch in and apply no gas .....

Any one else has the same issue ?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lightened single mass flywheel does wonders for this...and a good tune helps too. I have driven a car with the sprint booster and it seemed to help a bit as well.so at least there are remedies for it now

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

